# Has Anyone Heard About The Rumor..



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

...that Nash is very interested in signing Eddie Griffin with the MLE?

No link available.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I read it on OregonLive if that counts for anything. lol.

I think he'd make a good back-up to Zach and should come pretty cheap. He's a very good shotblocker and would be a better backup PF then Theo.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the old baltimore baseball player? he is ancient!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Spoolie Gee said:


> I think he'd make a good back-up to Zach and should come pretty cheap. He's a very good shotblocker and would be a better backup PF then Theo.



I agree. Seems like he's gotten his head screwed on right now. Perhaps, he'd be a good example of the inefficient marketplace Ed speaks of and Nash could pick him up for a song? 

Anywho, HERE's his line sheet.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Typical Blazers sign drug adict

Blazers sign another Blazer

Jailblazers par for the course

Blazers add yet another possitive influence to young team




Those are just a few of the headlines around the country


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

Woah, Seton Hall Eddie Griffin? No way! The guy's a head case. He went AWOL in Houston a year or 2 ago, when he was accused of attempted assault with a gun (might not be the exact tems), he went missing for days and whatnot, nonetheless he is someone that the Blazers should not even think about. The MLE is a lot to spend on a guy who averages 8 and 6 per game, much less than a guy who averages 8 and 6 and is toxic.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Typical Blazers sign drug adict
> 
> Blazers sign another Blazer
> 
> ...


Yeah, probably so.

Ahhhh, well..................


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I think it will be a great signing for the Blazers but the media will eat the blazers up for doing it .


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought Griffin was considered as a success story in the league because he's turned his life around.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

how 'bout Eddy Grant!
i love that song Electric Avenue!!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Sounds like a rumor invented on a discussion board. I can see no way the team would sign a person with a record of violent crime.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

just say no to Eddie Griffin :nonono:

Nash has been doing well recently.. if he does this its 2 steps backwards


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah, all you naysayers are probably correct.

Interestingly, though, here's what CBS Sportsline is saying about him....



> #2 Eddie Griffin, Minnesota: It might surprise you to see Griffin's name so high on this list, but when you talk potential reward, his upside is off the charts. Personal baggage ruined the start of his career, and as far as No. 5 overall draft picks go, he's been a disappointment. That, however, looks to be water under the bridge. Griffin had a strong season coming off the bench for the Wolves last season, showcasing a versatile game that combines strong post skills with a deft shooting touch from the perimeter. He's still maturing, but if I'm a GM willing to make an investment on an unpolished gem, Griffin's my primary target. Minnesota can match any offer he receives...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

We have gone through years of trying to float the ship, and just when we get a season that we can go through without potential turmoil.... they think of this guy.

no thank you... no thank you


remember how many strikes Rider, and Kemp got? I am all for giving guys second chances, but I am wondering if he is not well past that already.

There is no doubt he is a talent. When he has his head on straight he is pretty decent.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Spoolie Gee said:


> I thought Griffin was considered as a success story in the league because he's turned his life around.


Well, as a Timberwolf, that's true. As a Blazer? Same old story.

Griffin might be a very nice signing for the Blazers. Unfortunately, the reality of the PR situation is such that we'll never know because the Blazers won't risk whatever good will they've built up over Griffin.

Ed O.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

ABM said:


> Yeah, all you naysayers are probably correct.
> 
> Interestingly, though, here's what CBS Sportsline is saying about him....


CBS Sportsline couldn't even get right what pick he was. He went from a likely #1 to a #*7*. He has supposedly turned his act around, but you never know. One heck of a talent though.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Funny, though. The Timberwolves had Eddie Griffin (gun charges), Latrell Sprewell (choked coach, pit bull attacked own daughter, assault charges) and Mark Madsden (drunk driving charges) but all we heard all year was "Jail Blazers".


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

crandc said:


> Funny, though. The Timberwolves had Eddie Griffin (gun charges), Latrell Sprewell (choked coach, pit bull attacked own daughter, assault charges) and Mark Madsden (drunk driving charges) but all we heard all year was "Jail Blazers".


Mark Madsen got a DUI?! Link? I find that very hard to believe, since as far as I know he's a teetotaling Mormon...

Stepping Razor


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

crandc said:


> Funny, though. The Timberwolves had Eddie Griffin (gun charges), Latrell Sprewell (choked coach, pit bull attacked own daughter, assault charges) and Mark Madsden (drunk driving charges) but all we heard all year was "Jail Blazers".


Mark Madsen may have got a DUI, but you can't exactly stick "Mad Dog" over in the renegade category just yet.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> Kaydow said: Mark Madsen may have got a DUI, but you can't exactly stick "Mad Dog" over in the renegade category just yet.


Yeah, but if he played for Portland you know we'd hear "another Jail Blazer", in fact I bet if he signs elsewhere we'll hear about his dancing but if he comes to Portland we'll hear about the DUI.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

crandc said:


> Yeah, but if he played for Portland you know we'd hear "another Jail Blazer", in fact I bet if he signs elsewhere we'll hear about his dancing but if he comes to Portland we'll hear about the DUI.


He really got a DUI? I can't find it on google anywhere and I find this truly shocking...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

When he was with the Lakers. Got rather buried since it was at the time of Kobe Bryant's arrest.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> When he was with the Lakers. Got rather buried since it was at the time of Kobe Bryant's arrest.


I know Samaki Walker got a DUI about that time, but I hadn't heard anything about Madsen... my google search didn't turn up a record of it either.

STOMP


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah I seriously don't think that ever happened. 

Maybe Medvedenko? The Lakers' other great white stiff whose name starts with M?

Stepping Razor


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I am going by memory so I could be wrong but I do recall hearing Madsden. I remember that the word was something like what a suprise he's so clean cut blah blah. But I don't want to swear to it.
Doesn't change the main point, we don't want Griffin!


----------



## angrypuppy (Jul 5, 2005)

crandc said:


> When he was with the Lakers. Got rather buried since it was at the time of Kobe Bryant's arrest.




Not only was Madsen's DUI removed from all search engines, but records have since been doctored to place Madsen on the Timberwolves roster during the Kobe arrest timeframe. This is obviously the work of the Church of Jesus Christ and Latter Day Saints, Kobe Bryant, the Republican Party, the Lakers, and the Free Masons.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

angrypuppy said:


> ....and the Free Masons.



:laugh: ....with Anthony as their fearless leader.


----------



## angrypuppy (Jul 5, 2005)

ABM said:


> Yeah, all you naysayers are probably correct.
> 
> Interestingly, though, here's what CBS Sportsline is saying about him....



The sportsline articles are a bit off. First off, Eddie Griffin is a PF, not a SF. Second, Brian Grant is not a free agent (as stated in the PF sister article), at least not until the Lakers decide waive him under the amnesty rules in the new CBA. Third, EG isn't a restricted free agent as implied by the "_Minnesota can match any offer he receives"_ statement.

Ratliff is a better PF than EG, though EG is a hell of a bargain if he keeps his nose clean.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

angrypuppy said:


> Not only was Madsen's DUI removed from all search engines, but records have since been doctored to place Madsen on the Timberwolves roster during the Kobe arrest timeframe. This is obviously the work of the Church of Jesus Christ and Latter Day Saints, Kobe Bryant, the Republican Party, the Lakers, and the Free Masons.


i've also since learned that every player that has gotten a DUI is or Was A Blazer. seriously...i'm afraid.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

angrypuppy said:


> The sportsline articles are a bit off. First off, Eddie Griffin is a PF, not a SF. Second, Brian Grant is not a free agent (as stated in the PF sister article), at least not until the Lakers decide waive him under the amnesty rules in the new CBA. Third, EG isn't a restricted free agent as implied by the "_Minnesota can match any offer he receives"_ statement.
> 
> Ratliff is a better PF than EG, though EG is a hell of a bargain if he keeps his nose clean.


that's why i'm sticking to Eddie Grant!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I posted the question on the Lakers' board regarding Madsen's alleged DUI. Here's one response:



> I don't think so. Madsen's a mormon, so he's not allowed to drink alcohol or anything else that may affect his mind. He also went on a two-year mission during his college years, which is why he was 24 years old when he was drafted.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> ...that Nash is very interested in signing Eddie Griffin with the MLE?
> 
> No link available.


Nevermind.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ABM said:


> Nevermind.


He was just at the wrong place at the wrong time I believe, he didn't do anything bad. Then again I just skimmed over the article.

I still wouldn't get him anyways, Snoregonian would tear us apart.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Just say no to .....Griffin.

"Griffin was in jail Thursday for violating his probation, a court official said.

Griffin, on probation after pleading guilty in a 2003 assault case, was listed as a witness in a disturbance at a club in Houston on Wednesday, state district court coordinator Virginia Cerda said. It was a violation of his probation because he was ``consorting with disreputable people'' at a compromising time of day, Cerda said. "


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No Griffin.. the entire Blazers staff have their hands full with Darius


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-griffinjailed&prov=ap&type=lgns

lol


----------

